# Foglight mod



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra Se-R Spec V. Want to be able to have the foglights turn on with the parking lights and wire some additional lights to the same switch. Anyone have a link or know how to do the mod?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

you will need to get a wiring diagram to rewire the driving lights.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/modules.ph...owTo&file=index&func=show_ind_cat&id_cat=4#11

Hope that helps!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

same principle and almost same procedure as with the b14, thanks.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

i had it done this summer, it was fairly easy....speak with dictoresno on b15sentra.net cause he helped do mine


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah, very easy one wire mod. I did it both on my new SE-R and my old 200sx SE-R.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *http://www.b15sentra.net/modules.ph...owTo&file=index&func=show_ind_cat&id_cat=4#11
> 
> Hope that helps! *


Great link JP!  Got to it before I could.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

When I bought my 88 200SX SE, the dealer option Bosch foglights were wired to only work when the headlights were on. I assume they're still wired that way from the factory to comply with various regulations. I don't know how the newer foglights are set up but I have a seperate pull-out switch on the dash for mine. I traced the wires and discovered a single wire running from the left headlight to the foglight switch. I quick voltage test showed that this wire carried a 12-volt low-amp signal to the switch, so that the foglights would only turn on if that voltage was present, i.e., the headlights were on. Once I figured out how it worked, it was a simple matter to cut that signal wire and splice in a new wire, which I ran to the fusebox and patched into a switched circuit which was hot when the ignition was on. Ta-da, my foglights now function independently of the headlights AND parking lights, though since I usually only have the fogs on w/ no headlights if it's dusk or a rainy day, I usually have the parking lights on with them, but I like to be able to make that decision instead of having it made for me.


----------

